# Urgent - 2 cats. Owner has died. Need help.



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Can you please (hopefully) help?

I have 2 adult cats that are urgently in need of a rehome due to their owner dieing quite suddenly (a friend and client of mine) in Liverpool last Thursday.

The situation is really urgent and these 2 cats face being put down by the exec of the will within the next few days unless placements are found. I am at the desperate level of even thinking of rehoming them myself despite having a dog with cat chasing issues!

They can be homed either together or apart, preferably in the Liverpool area (obviously).

Please PM me or reply to this thread. I've been trying since Friday. 

They are both from a clean smoke free home and very well looked after.



















This is Clarence. He's approx 8 years old. When he was 3 years old he was attacked by a dog and had to have one of his legs amputated, plus the poor thing is a little cross eyed! Clarence has recently been vet checked and had blood tests and given a full clean bill of health. Clarence is very affectionate and would make an ideal lap cat for his new forever home. He doesn't ask for much apart from some nice wet food (his favourite) and lots of cuddles and strokes. Please help.



















This is Blackie. He's approx. 5 years old. He is an independent character who thinks that petting is for softies. He likes his owners to 'let him be a cat' and is happiest choosing his own area to snuggle down and daydream after feeding. He definitely needs a home with no children as their demands to pet him would not sit well with his independent personality and he needs an experienced owner. He's fine with Clarence and seems OK with other cats, though he hasn't been tested with strangers.

Please help me guys otherwise these cats will lose their lives.

 
xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for them both , i cant help sorry but please if you could foster them for a little while the members on here are great at rallying round and homes do get found , you could keep them in safe room for a while and get lots of good advice on introductions with your dog if you needed , advise on what rescues to contact also to be found on here , i hope they can be saved 

they look like lovely cats


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope someone comes forward on here. Have you tried Cats Protection or other rescues your area as it's so urgent? It would be a terrible shame if they were pts. Could you take them and put them into a cattery for a few days while trying to find a permanent home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is sad.

I am in Oxfordshire, no transport but would have helped you if I could.

Let me do a few enquiries around and see if I can find a foster home in that area for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just put some urgent emails out so hope to hear back soon.

In the mean time all I can think of is Kelly-Joy at Animal Lifeline, they may be able to help aswell, I will let you make contact with her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm trying to find a foster home but then transport will be needed to wolverhampton. i'll do my best but my house is full


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we have a foster home for these cats, Ive asked Shadow&Lightning if she could help as she lives in the area.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah they sure do, me and op have been texting and I shall be meeting the cats tomorrow, and then hopefully they will be coming back with me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending you a big green blob hun, you are a diamond. xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done all of you. So pleased. I've been thinking about these two all day. I just love Clarence he reminds me so much of Wilf my neighbours 3 legged tabby!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done all, great teamwork.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Well done everyone - great teamwork once again from PF members


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can somebody please confirm these cats are now safe please.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

these two are now in my room chilling out and making themselves at home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou S&L. xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh the lovely shadow and lightening, hey your siggie is gonna be off the page now  xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So glad they are safe! My Billy is cross eyed (like Clarence the tv lion!) and is always walking into things, can't judge distances either, bless !

Couldn't see the pics??


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I will put some pics up when I get a chance, they are very chilled out but not exactly posers and just want stroking if I go near them rather than posing haha


----------

